# flatland tricks



## alecdude88 (Dec 13, 2009)

tail press > 180 > switch tail press

those are pretty fun =]


----------



## Joel (Dec 22, 2009)

Nose Press > 180

Enjoy Flatland tricks more than Park this one I cant land consistenly


----------



## Mountainmenace (Sep 27, 2009)

Tail press front side spin and just keep it going till you get dizzy .

Back 1 to nose press cab 360 (My new trick in the bag )

It really helps to spring of your nose to get the full spin . super fun 


The Jib Crib - THE WORLD'S BEST INDOOR SNOWBOARD RACK - Home


----------



## alecdude88 (Dec 13, 2009)

switch 180 nose press is soooo much fun =]


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

This is gonna sound totally weird but one flatland trick I messed with to help with 270 off rails is..(do the first part on the snow, not on a rail)

Ride switch, get on the tail, press it and rotate frontside to about 90 degrees, so you are facing down the hill. Still on the tail as the board is coming to 90 degrees start turning your upper body to the right (up hill)but dont move your legs. Just as your upper body starts to turn uphill, give a little pop and twist, so your legs catch up with the rest of your body in the air. It'll be a 270 landing switch. Your legs will want to rotate the board follwing the upper body movement, but if you wait just a split second till you pop off the tail, your legs will whip that board around really fast.

Seems like a pointless move, but when trying to 270 off a rail/box/etc, this motion makes it much easier to complete the spin. For gods sake dont THROW your upper body to the right if your on a rail or box, just slightly start to turn to the right (uphill) at the end of the rail or box. I don't completely understand why, but when you're pressed on the tail like that it just happens really easy and the spin is much faster. Sorry its hard to explain without seeing, sounds weird, works good.


----------

